# Cooking Chicken Biryani over a rice cooker



## arnold aguilar (Oct 20, 2013)

HI! I just came from Malaysia and I bought this instant Biryani mix made in Pakistan. I was thinking of searing the chicken in a pan and then dunking everything (rice, spice mix, veg and chicken) to my rice cooker until the rice is cooked and the chicken is tender. Will this work guys?


----------



## sophiakp (Sep 17, 2011)

A biryani is a tricky dish and you need to do a little justice to it, try my relatively easy version for 2 servings

Place chicken pieces in a heavy bottomed dish, add 2 tbsp browned onions, ginger garlic 1 tbsp each, 1 to 1 1/2 tbs spice mix, yoghurt 1/2 cup, chopped coriander and mint a handful ,salt,pepper, 1/4 tsp turmeric powder, chilli powder 1/2 tsp, leave to marinate for 1/2 hour

Soak basmati rice for 20 min, cook till 3/4th done, (add a muslin bag of cumin seeds 1tsp, 2 cloves, 2 pc cinnamon, 2 cardamom and 3 whole pepper to the rice) and remove when rice is 3/4th done

Add half the rice over the chicken mix dripping a little water along, top again with browned onions, ghee(clarified butter melted), more coriander and mint leaves chopped fine, saffron soaked in milk and spice mix 1 tsp , again top with the remainder rice, add saffron milk on top and brown onions, seal pan well with a tight lid and dough around the sides to let no steam escape, let the pan rest over a heavy skillet. cook on low heat for 15 to 20 min till steam escapes from the sides of the lid. to check if its ready, remove dough seal and the lid and carefully lift the mix from the bottom up to check if the chicken is well done. If not then cook again for 5 min till rice is perfectly cooked and chicken well done. serve with diced onions in yoghurt, hope you try this! enjoy! if you want to do it in the rice cooker follow the same procedure and seal lid tight , (do not use pressure to cook)

bon apetite!


----------

